# Gibt es Ersatz für KNetworkmanager unter KDE4?

## alex00

Gibt es Ersatz für KNetworkmanager unter KDE4? Setze nur noch KDE 4.2 ein..leider ist der Knetworkmanager dort nicht verfügbar. Gibt es eine Alternative? Oder gibt es schon einen KNetworkmanager auf QT4 Basis?

----------

## franzf

Bringt dich dieser Link weiter?

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3713

(war das erste googlerergebnis für "kde4 netwoekmanager")

----------

## alex00

Naja nicht wirklich, denn das Teil ist nicht in Gentoo soweit ich weiß und ich brauche eben möglichst jetzt eine Lösung und nicht in 6 Monaten. Trotzdem danke für den Link.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## genmich

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

Verbindet sich sogar automatisch mit meinem verstecktem WPA2 WLan. Der NetworkManager hat da immer zumgesponnen

----------

